# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  WWW.FIRSTBUYDIRECT.COM Apple iPhone X Samsung Note 8 iPhone 8/8 Plus dhe të tjerë

## muhdnayef

WWW.FIRSTBUYDIRECT.COM Apple iPhone X Samsung Note 8 iPhone 8/8 Plus dhe të tjerë


Faqja e internetit e kompanisë: www.firstbuydirect.com


Shijoni çmimet me shumicë në të gjitha telefonat mobil (Apple, Samsung, SONY, Huawei, LG, HTC dhe të tjerët), kompjutera dhe laptopë, televizorë dhe pajisje të tjera elektronike që kemi në dispozicion për shitje. Të gjitha produktet që ne i shesim janë të reja me garanci dhe në përputhje me të gjitha rrjetet


Na kontaktoni:


E-mail: muhdnayef@hotmail.com


Faqja e internetit e kompanisë: www.firstbuydirect.com


Zyra e E-mail: sales2@firstbuydirect.com


Zyra Tel: +601126962142


Muhamed Nayef

----------

